# Tycopro/Tyco Track Question



## mainframe (Jul 20, 2009)

Tyco at one point released 12" banked curves, does anyone know if the banking is the same as the more recent 9" banked curves? I am looking to make a 4 lane banked curve using Tyco tracks given the even spacing.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Lifelike makes a 12" banked curve using even lane (Tyco) spacing. It is nearly impossible to find the 9" Lifelike banked curve (only available in the Disney set to the best of my knowledge), so your best option may be the Tyco 9" bank with the Lifelike 12" bank on the outside. Of course you would need to use adapters and the Lifelike banked curve has a built in outside edge.

The Lifelike 12" banked curves should be somewhat easily obtainable. 

Joe


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys;

Didn't the later push lock Tyco have both a 9" and a 12" banked turns? I can't be sure, because I gave all my Tyco track away years ago when I started using Tomy track, now I'm upgrading again to Max Track. 

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

swamibob said:


> Hey guys;
> 
> Didn't the later push lock Tyco have both a 9" and a 12" banked turns? I can't be sure, because I gave all my Tyco track away years ago when I started using Tomy track, now I'm upgrading again to Max Track.
> 
> Tom


No. The post-TycoPro (and current Mattel) track did not have 12" banked curves, only 9" 1/8 banked pieces. I did not mention it above, but I have not tested the fit of Tyco 9" banks inside the Lifelike 12" bank. I'm sure they will fit but they may not be banked at the same angle.

Joe


----------



## mainframe (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info, the Life Like tracks sound interesting. Is it the age of the old Tyco S tracks or the type of plastic its made out of that make then so difficult to work with?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mainframe said:


> Thanks for the info, the Life Like tracks sound interesting. Is it the age of the old Tyco S tracks or the type of plastic its made out of that make then so difficult to work with?


 It's not the plastic, it's the design. I've never worked with Tyco Pro track but it's connection system is much like Aurora AFX track. And if you have ever worked with Aurora AFX track you know how fragile the connection tabs can be. Lifelike uses the same type connection system.

Joe


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------

